# Top 10 Ways To Be a TV Medic



## Ambulance_Driver (Jun 2, 2011)

My latest column on EMS1.com.

Y'all enjoy, and stay safe.


----------



## DillR (Jun 2, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 2, 2011)

I read it, it's awesome, I am forwarding it to a coworker of mine, its hillarious!!


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 2, 2011)

Who knew I was undersexed for a medic. I'm gonna have work on that lol I'm pretty sure the abs are a pipe dream though.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 2, 2011)

I had abs. Once.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 2, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> I had abs. Once.



I've got an ab. Singular...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 2, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> I had abs. Once.



I have abs........... They are just hidden by a little layer of warmth.


----------



## Sandog (Jun 2, 2011)

Six pack abs are for sissy's. I am working on a keg


----------



## Sandog (Jun 2, 2011)

Ambulance_Driver said:


> My latest column on EMS1.com.
> 
> Y'all enjoy, and stay safe.



A writing style like yours can't be taught, it is a gift. Bravo Mystro... B)


----------



## Ambulance_Driver (Jun 2, 2011)

Sandog said:


> Six pack abs are for sissy's. I am working on a keg



You beat me to it. I had a keg once, now it's more like a Coors party ball.


----------



## Tommerag (Jun 3, 2011)

That was great got a good laugh out of it


----------



## Aidey (Jun 3, 2011)

What happens if you have clevage and abs?


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 4, 2011)

Aidey said:


> What happens if you have clevage and abs?



Anabolic Steroids And Gynecomastia, Female Breast Development In Men?


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Jun 4, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Anabolic Steroids And Gynecomastia, Female Breast Development In Men?




or a sex goddess


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 4, 2011)

Aerin-Sol said:


> or a sex goddess



I've never been a fan of the "cut" look on women but I'm a fat pasty ogre of a man so I'll be the first to admit it could be subconscious resentment and jealousy.


----------



## AmeriMedic21 (Jun 4, 2011)

WOw, Its all so clear now! lol, i got a kick out of that!!! good job


----------



## Aidey (Jun 4, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Anabolic Steroids And Gynecomastia, Female Breast Development In Men?



I'm totally a chick.



Aerin-Sol said:


> or a sex goddess



lol! That might be a little much for a 4 pack. How about aspiring sex princess? 

Cue JP with that "this thread is worthless without pics" banner.


----------



## EMTCLM (Jun 23, 2011)

That was absolutely hilarious! Great job!! :lol:


----------



## socalmedic (Jun 23, 2011)

Aidey said:


> What happens if you have clevage and abs?



:wub:


----------



## mintygood (Jun 23, 2011)

Kelly, you forgot to mention when a pt "code browns" during cpr.  haha


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 24, 2011)

*RUle 1*

Never kneel or squat by the pt with your back to the camera.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 24, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> Never kneel or squat by the pt with your back to the camera.



That or wear a longer shirt.


----------



## Joe (Jun 27, 2011)

Code 3 Club FTW!!!!!!


----------

